# Rechargable Electric screwdrivers



## Inspector (May 11, 2005)

I have a couple of recharable electric screwdrivers at home. I bought both at rummage sales. One is a B&D. It has a reversable bit, but the speed of the motor sounds like it is ready to die. The other could double as a drill. It has a pistol grip and is reversable. 

My problem is with torque. When using drywall screws, I often do not have enough torque to finish driving the screw into the 2x4, and have to end up using a handheld Phillips. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive rechargable that has some guts?


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 25, 2005)

Black & Decker or Craftsman are decent (so I've heard).

I've got an 18V Makita set that I use for everything.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I think that I have tried all of the cordless screwdrivers, they make good gifts, and I have yet to find one worth anything. They are good for switchplate screws, etc. but not much else IMHO. If you really want to drive screws into wood, you will want a drill/driver.


----------

